# The Rest of the Gospel



## Mindaboo (Jun 10, 2010)

My women's Bible study wants to study "The Rest of the Gospel" by Dan Stone and Greg Smith. I've never heard of the book or the men or the book. I looked up the authors and can't find any type of doctrinal statement. Has anyone on Puritan Board read this book or heard of the authors? 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## PuritanSchmidt (Jun 10, 2010)

this is a small tidbit of what I was able to find about:
Dan stone
Cross Life Books - Authors - Stone, Dan

Greg smith
Cross Life Books - Authors - Gregory, David

It shows their education and some other stuff about them. Maybe some of the PB brothers and sisters may know how biblical the seminaries they went are... sorry that I couldn't help more


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 10, 2010)

I wasn't able to find much more than that. Thank you!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking at the authors on the website I'd say that these authors are questionable. Of all the authors listed only two could be considered Reformed. Of course, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 11, 2010)

I have seen one of David Gregory's other books, one of the "Perfect Stranger" books in which somebody has an encounter with Jesus. I browsed through it. What I saw was terrible.


----------



## christiana (Jun 11, 2010)

Would you consider a study of 'Tell the Truth' by Will Metzger?
We did a study of this book a few years back and I still remember much that I learned, and benefits gained from in this study.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 11, 2010)

> Would you consider a study of 'Tell the Truth' by Will Metzger?



I don't know. I've never heard of it. At this point I think they will look at just about anybody, which kind of scares me. A good reason why women should not be in leadership.


----------



## christiana (Jun 11, 2010)

Amazon.com: Tell the Truth: The Whole Gospel to the Whole Person by Whole People
I really liked this study but would be interested in others opinions also, if they are familiar with it.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 11, 2010)

Nancy,

Do you know if the author is reformed? I would really like to see us study something that is solidly reformed. We have some baby Christians and I would hate to see this group presenting a false gospel.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 11, 2010)

Will Metzger would be considered Reformed and 'Tell the Truth' is a wonderful book and would make an excellent study resource for your group. Metzger's book is recommended by many Reformed writers such as; John Piper, Philip Graham Ryken, Edmund Clowney, J.I. Packer and John MacArthur.


----------



## christiana (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, and only for that reason did we have the privilege of studying it! As I said it is quite memorable and one gleans ideas that are lasting to use in personal evangelism and discipleship.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 11, 2010)

I've never heard of Will Metzger - is he any relation of Bruce whom I have?


----------



## christiana (Jun 11, 2010)

Would just be guess work as I cannot find it documented. Anyone else know for certain? Bruce died in 2007 and had taught at Princeton for more that 40 years.

p.s. found a site listing the two sons of Bruce, neither of which is named Will so I guess the answer is 'no'.


----------

